# Color experts



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a grizzle cock mated with a dark blue hen. The hen is from generations of Blue and Blue checks. The cock is grizzle from his fathers mother otherwise all of his ancestors are Blue Bars. Question is what are the chances of these producing grizzle?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

There's a lot of people on this forum that could help you out but if you don't receive any replies soon send a message to Becky (MaryofExeter) she's great with the whole genes and colours


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> I have a grizzle cock mated with a dark blue hen. The hen is from generations of Blue and Blue checks. The cock is grizzle from his fathers mother otherwise all of his ancestors are Blue Bars. Question is what are the chances of these producing grizzle?


Hi, 

Grizzle is a simple autosomal incomplete-dominant mutation, you can learn more about it at Frank Mosca's website (linked here).

To answer your question, you have a 1 in 2 chance of producing a grizzle from the pair you mention. Cocks and hens are equally likely to be grizzle, since Grizzle is not a sex-linked characteristic.

Regards,
Rudolph


----------

